# Bugs on my new birds



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I just got my first pigeons today! I ordered eight white pigeons for a release business I want to get started. They came today I picked them up from the post office and put them in my loft. I have six all whites and one white with brown spots (my daughter named him freckles) and one with a few brown spots on his head(Max). As I was watching them I noticed that they have little bugs on them they are tiny, brown, and thin. I have never seen them before. My doves have been indoor birds their whole lives and I never had a bug problem with them. I am assuming these are mites from what I have read. Does anyone have any advice about how to get rid off them? I am excited about finally getting the birds and now I am concerned about them. The women I bought from didn't mention anything about them having bugs the only thing she said to me is that I should get 4in1 to treat them for shipping stress.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kristen,

You can use a parakeet spray for the lice (thin long critters), or seven dust, and I would advise, if they have lice you probably should get something for blood sucking mites, as well.

Please check our RESOURCES section in the daily forum for the pigeon supply houses. They pretty much have everything you need for pigeons.

You will also find info on prevention and medicines there, as well as other tips.

Put out some clean/new cat litter boxes for them to bathe in, they will love it and sure helps keep the pests away.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

if you have other birds, you should consider powdering them too.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Im contacted the women I bought them from so she could powder hers too and she said they are pigeon lice and that pigeons almost alway have them and they don't affect humans. I didn't realize that they are that common, I don't like them at all I bought this spray permethirin(is that spelled right???) from nepigeonsupplies.com and I should get it tommorrow so I hope that works.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SkyofAngels said:


> Im contacted the women I bought them from so she could powder hers too and she said they are pigeon lice and that pigeons almost alway have them and they don't affect humans. I didn't realize that they are that common, I don't like them at all I bought this spray permethirin(is that spelled right???) from nepigeonsupplies.com and I should get it tommorrow so I hope that works.


That is a good one and will kill the lice. Be careful to cover their face so the spray cannot go near their eyes, beak or nostrils.

Pigeons should not have lice if they are well cared for, I have seen lice on stray birds but not mine knock on wood. Pigeons should have access to bathing, showering, a regularly cleaned and sanitized loft, and I guarantee you won't see lice, mites, or pigeon flies.


----------

